
Junior AI researchers are in demand by universities and industry - rbanffy
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01248-w
======
rdlecler1
In 2009 I emailed Geoff Hinton about doing a postdoc in his lab. Wasn't taking
postdocs, no funding. Not there, not anywhere. How times have changed.

~~~
alimw
I was studying his Restricted Boltzmann Machine in 2000. If it had been
possible to jump fifteen years or so, I guess I might have been on the way to
a decent career.

